# Schreibtischstuhl zum zocken



## schmiddi2106 (19. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

da ich sonst kein Topic gefunden habe unter dem ich diesen Thread öffnen könnte nun eben hier.

Mein Schreibtischstuhl ist (mal wieder) komplett durch gesessen und es wird Zeit für einen neuen.
Da ich mir bis jetzt immer nur max. 150€ Stühle gekauft habe und alle 5 Jahre einen neuen brauche, würde ich jetzt gerne etwas mehr investieren.

Budget: max. 300€
Wird hauptsächlich zum spielen benutzt.

Vielen Dank !

schmiddi


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Hol dirn Stinknormalen Küchenstuhl, sofern du noch jünger bist.
Wenn du keinen Sport betreibst, und du eh schon Rückenprobleme hast, kauf dir einen von *NeedForSeat*.


----------



## OutOfMemory (19. November 2014)

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche. Bei mir kommt leider noch dazu das ich was kräftiger gebaut bin, dadurch fallen Modelle wie der OXR Racer raus, die Sitzfläche ist sehr gering durch die Erhöhungen an den Seiten. Mal davon abgesehen das die meisten Modelle nur bis 100-115KG ausgelegt sind. Wäre auch nach der Suche nach einer gemützlichen Sitzmöglichkeit für max. 300 Euro auf der man auch länger sitzen kann. Muss nicht dieser typische Bürostuhl sein.


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Ist das so, das schwere Personen nicht auf Stinknormalen Stühlen mehrere Stunden sitzen können?
Will ich nur mal so wissen, denn ich habe damit keine Probleme und finde das auch nur Luxusgut,
so wie ein Massagesessel oder so etwas.
Mir erschließt es sich einfach nicht, ist es nur der Komfort oder gibt es da generelle Probleme?


----------



## Dartwurst (19. November 2014)

Wie wäre denn so etwas: Ballstuhl Pallone 2 - Rückentraining zu Hause am PC oder im Büro.
Selbst habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## DarkIdea (19. November 2014)

Ich würde dir empfehlen zum nächsten Möbelhaus zu gehen und dort nach einem ergonomischen Bürostuhl zu schauen und dich auf jeden Fall beraten zu lassen. Alternativ gibts solche Stühle auch in Läden, die Büros und Banken, etc... ausstatten. Mit Glück verkaufen die auch an Privatmenschen.
Allerdings solltest du dir dann auch bewusst sein, dass 300€ die unterste Grenze für einen vernünftigen Stuhl ist.
Kauf am besten kein Leder und auch keinen Chefsessel oder änhlichen Müll.

Ich muss sagen, dass es sich bei mir definitiv gelohnt hat etwas mehr Geld für einen ergonomischen Bürostuhl zu investieren. Man sitzt deutlich bequemer und gesünder und das auch auf Dauer. Und der Stuhl hält dann auch länger, als 5 Jahre.


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Wie wäre denn so etwas: Ballstuhl Pallone 2 - Rückentraining zu Hause am PC oder im Büro.
> Selbst habe ich keine Erfahrung.


 

Das ist doch totaler Mist, so ein Ball muss frei beweglich sein, sonst verliert er den Sinn.

*Habe selbst so einen Ball:*

Togu Challenge ABS

Was besseres bekommst du nicht , allerdings dauert das aufpumpen lange xD

Du sitzt halt viel Dynamischer, also laut Hersteller soll man nicht länger als so ca 4h drauf sitzen.


----------



## OutOfMemory (19. November 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ist das so, das schwere Personen nicht auf Stinknormalen Stühlen mehrere Stunden sitzen können?
> Will ich nur mal so wissen, denn ich habe damit keine Probleme und finde das auch nur Luxusgut,
> so wie ein Massagesessel oder so etwas.
> Mir erschließt es sich einfach nicht, ist es nur der Komfort oder gibt es da generelle Probleme?



Das ist ein technisches Problem. Sitzen geht, aber diese Druckluftfeder die eingebaut ist in Chefsessel/Bürostühlen ist meist nicht auf ein höheres Gewicht ausgelegt. Die gehen dann nach wenigen Monaten kaputt. Und dann sitzt du auf den Boden. Das mit dem OXR Racer ist in dem Fall ein Platzproblem, sitzen ist zwar möglich, aber nur sehr ungemütlich. Das Hauptproblem an normalen Stühlen ist ja das die nie wirklich darauf ausgelegt sind das man darauf auch länger sitzt, zumindest fühlt sich mein Hintern danach immer an als wäre er jetzt eckig.



DarkIdea schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen zum nächsten Möbelhaus zu gehen und dort nach einem ergonomischen Bürostuhl zu schauen und dich auf jeden Fall beraten zu lassen. Alternativ gibts solche Stühle auch in Läden, die Büros und Banken, etc... ausstatten. Mit Glück verkaufen die auch an Privatmenschen.
> Allerdings solltest du dir dann auch bewusst sein, dass 300€ die unterste Grenze für einen vernünftigen Stuhl ist.
> Kauf am besten kein Leder und auch keinen Chefsessel oder änhlichen Müll.
> 
> Ich muss sagen, dass es sich bei mir definitiv gelohnt hat etwas mehr Geld für einen ergonomischen Bürostuhl zu investieren. Man sitzt deutlich bequemer und gesünder und das auch auf Dauer. Und der Stuhl hält dann auch länger, als 5 Jahre.


 
Ja das ist ein guter Tipp. Meine Suche bei IKEA/Roller und ähnlichen Möbelhäusern war leider meist ohne Erfolg. Aber Büroaustatter müsste es hier ja auch geben.


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Das ist ein technisches Problem. Sitzen geht, aber diese Druckluftfeder die eingebaut ist in Chefsessel/Bürostühlen ist meist nicht auf ein höheres Gewicht ausgelegt. Die gehen dann nach wenigen Monaten kaputt. Und dann sitzt du auf den Boden. Das mit dem OXR Racer ist in dem Fall ein Platzproblem, sitzen ist zwar möglich, aber nur sehr ungemütlich. Das Hauptproblem an normalen Stühlen ist ja das die nie wirklich darauf ausgelegt sind das man darauf auch länger sitzt, zumindest fühlt sich mein Hintern danach immer an als wäre er jetzt eckig.
> 
> 
> Ja das ist ein guter Tipp. Meine Suche bei IKEA/Roller und ähnlichen Möbelhäusern war leider meist ohne Erfolg. Aber Büroaustatter müsste es hier ja auch geben.




Das wusste ich gar nicht!
Aber aufgrund der Schwerkraft kann ich mir es gut vorstellen!
Ich wiege ja bloß 60kg und da ist der Druck auf den Hintern warscheinlich "ein bisschen" geringer xD

Der Togu Ball den ich gepostet hat ist für 500kg und sogar Platzsicher geeignet.


----------



## DarkIdea (19. November 2014)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein guter Tipp. Meine Suche bei IKEA/Roller und ähnlichen Möbelhäusern war leider meist ohne Erfolg. Aber Büroaustatter müsste es hier ja auch geben.



Eventuell mal gucken, ob du einen etwas hochpreisigeren Möbelladen bei euch findest, hab bisher bei IKEA und Roller eher weniger gute Bürostühle gefunden. Liegt wohl daran, dass eben diese beiden Konzerne eher auf die "Billigmentalität" zielen.

Kleiner Vorschlag, der allerdings etwas über eurem Budget ist:
Ich selbst besitze seit einigen Jahren einen Bürostuhl von "Sedus", aber da gibts noch einige andere gute Marken. Muss leider gestehen, dass der mehr gekostet hat, aber das ist ne Investition fürs Leben. Bei uns im Büro haben wir die gleichen Stühle seit nun gut 20 Jahren. Die haben wir zuletzt neu beziehen lassen, die Stuhlmechanik war noch 1a. Und mein Chef wiegt 120kg.

Bsp.:
Sedus Bürositzmöbel - sedus.de: Die Webseite der Sedus Stoll AG

Hier die etwas günstigeren Modelle dieser Marke, die sind aber auch schon richtig gute Stühle.
http://www.amazon.de/match-ma-100-0...F8&qid=1416421438&sr=8-6&keywords=match+sedus
match - ma 100 03 - sedus: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Vielleicht findet ihr ja was in eurer Umgebung. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall sich beraten zu lassen.


Zu diesen Bällen kann ich nur eines sagen: Die sind für ab und zu mal vielleicht ganz gut für den Rücken. Einen gescheiten Bürostuhl ersetzen sie aber nicht. Man sollte diese Bälle auch nicht zu oft oder dauerhaft verwenden.


----------



## Silberfussel (19. November 2014)

Hab mir diesen gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden DXRacer Bürostuhl OH/DF91/N - D-serie


----------



## Defenz0r (19. November 2014)

DarkIdea schrieb:


> Zu diesen Bällen kann ich nur eines sagen: Die sind für ab und zu mal vielleicht ganz gut für den Rücken. Einen gescheiten Bürostuhl ersetzen sie aber nicht. Man sollte diese Bälle auch nicht zu oft oder dauerhaft verwenden.


 
Aggree, die sind nur eine sinnvolle Beigabe.
Ich habe auch beides.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (20. November 2014)

Hallo, also ich habe nach einiger Recherche auf Caseking einige gaming Bürostühle gefunden.
Caseking.de » Gaming » Gaming Chair
Was haltet ihr von denen ? Liegen alle eigentlich ziemlich gut in meinem Budget...

 Und sorry, aber der 1. Vorschlag mit dem Küchenstuhl fällt schonmal weg. Und der Ball ist auch keine Option. Jeder der schonmal an einem verregneten Wochenende 8 Stundn vorm PC gehockt hat weii, dass man sich mal zurück lehnt und einen Film schaut und mal will man sehr gerade sitzen um sich besser konzentrieren zu können.


----------



## DarkIdea (20. November 2014)

Ich kann dir leider nix zur Qualität von diesen Sesseln sagen.
Kann dir nur folgendes aus eigener Erfahrung berichten... Hab mir mal beim Roller einen solchen "Chefsessel" geholt. Der sah den Gaming Sesseln schon ziemlich ähnlich. Prozig breit, mit Armlehne und Leder. Das war ein solcher Müll, dass ich ihn noch in der gleichen Woche zurückgebracht habe. Nach 4 Stunden sitzen, war das Sitzpolster jedes mal unten auf dem Brett angekommen.

Schau auf jeden Fall bei der Region von 300€ nach deinem Stuhl. Ich glaube nicht, dass die 200€ Gaming Chairs sonderlich viel Langzeitqualität bieten.

Daher würde ich dir empfehlen dich von einem gut informierten Verkäufer beraten zu lassen, bevor du die Katze im Sack via Internet bestellst. Aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Keinmand (21. November 2014)

Need for Seat Office comfort pro


----------



## Kammerbesen (24. November 2014)

Wollt mich mal einklinken 😁. Vor ewigen Zeiten, als ich noch zu Hause wohnte, und mehr zeit am PC verbrachte, hab ich mir ben ultra bequemen Sessel geschnappt (potthässlich das Teil aber mit ausklappbaren Fußteil und Rückenlehne sep. Verstellbar) 😂. Der Schreibtisch wurde in der Höhe angepasst ( Monitor) und zusätzlich gab es noch ein schickes Brett, das perfekt auf die Armlehnen passte und worauf Maus und Tastatur Platz fand 😀. Nur so ne Idee als alternative.


----------



## Mysterion (23. Januar 2015)

DarkIdea schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider nix zur Qualität von diesen Sesseln sagen.
> Kann dir nur folgendes aus eigener Erfahrung berichten... Hab mir mal beim Roller einen solchen "Chefsessel" geholt. Der sah den Gaming Sesseln schon ziemlich ähnlich. Prozig breit, mit Armlehne und Leder. Das war ein solcher Müll, dass ich ihn noch in der gleichen Woche zurückgebracht habe. Nach 4 Stunden sitzen, war das Sitzpolster jedes mal unten auf dem Brett angekommen.
> 
> Schau auf jeden Fall bei der Region von 300€ nach deinem Stuhl. Ich glaube nicht, dass die 200€ Gaming Chairs sonderlich viel Langzeitqualität bieten.
> ...



Die Gaming Chairs, die in einer der letzten PCGH-Magazine gestestet wurden, kommen alle aus China.

Das sieht man auch an der Detailverarbeitung, ich hatte den Commander SIII da, die Gewinde waren am rosten, das Leder war schon beschädigt usw.

350 Euro sind kein Garant für Qualität, auch wenn ich hier gerne das Gegenteil belegen würde, denn ich hätte gerne wieder einen bequemen Schreibtischstuhl mit Wippfunktion.


----------

